# Making A Fluid Sand Filter?



## Redruckus

I want to make a "good" DIY fluid sand filter preferably the tube shaped kind i dont want it to be super huge but big enough...a basic model diagram and some tips would be awsome i have the basic idea of how to do it but im not 100% shure on how to do it and i dont want to mess it up i was planing on using my filter intake pump from my HOB it moves soo much water it flows over the media most of the time but a list of things i would need would be greatly apriciated


----------



## Sylar_92

Here are some links below:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_fbf.php

http://www.sydneycichlid.com/fluidised-bed-filter.htm











The last one isnt a sand filter but an alternative if your looking for a easy DIY filter.


----------



## Redruckus

the first 2 are prity much exactly what I want to do..the last 2 are a little too just toss some stuff together to make a filter, I want it to look semi decent... not like a burntout stoner tried making a bong and said "screw it I'll just put some stuff in it and hopefuly it will filter my fish tank water"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sylar_92

Redruckus said:


> the first 2 are prity much exactly what I want to do..the last 2 are a little too just toss some stuff together to make a filter, I want it to look semi decent... not like a burntout stoner tried making a bong and said "screw it I'll just put some stuff in it and hopefuly it will filter my fish tank water"


LOL, i had a conversation with a guy who wanted to the what you just said except he tried using a sheesha bong.


----------



## Redruckus

^bahhahahahahhahaha....that is all..thanks btw


----------



## 65galhex

I have never heard of one of these types of filters. I read up on them breifly but how do they actually work?


----------



## Redruckus

its an extreem version of a bio ball/biomedium filter..the bio filter bacteria grow on the grains of sand/medium you are using in the filter..as they are constantly moving around they eat amonia nitrate and nitrite its one of the best ways to lower paramiters.... lots of people use it in saltwater as a chemical filter using some other medium to lower or raise a certain paramiter and as a kind of skimmer(dont know much on the salt water aspect)...cichlid/hard water fish tank owners use crushed coral to raise the pH of the tank as well as bio filtration


----------



## Guest

What tank are your planning on using one on?


----------



## 65galhex

Thats crazy..... does it work similar to the way a sump does in terms of the flow of water?


----------



## Redruckus

im planning on using it for my 40 gal pirahna tank or any other tank i may get in the future you can multi-tank them just have to equal the water flow to keep the flow to both tanks the same ...and it kinda works like a sump i have seen people run one along side or in the sump. its more like a hob or over flow in the way it passes water thru a media.. its an amped up version of a moving bed filter..while sumps are ususaly wet/dry this is 100% wet..im not sure about the water flow i guess it depends on your powerhead its prity much what flows in flows out at the same rate to keep the medium in suspension for maximum efficency


----------



## 65galhex

So there are 2 pumps/powerheads/etc? one pumps into the filter, the other out? sorry for the 21 questions, this is fascinating.


----------



## Redruckus

it is one pump/powerhead from your sump/tank into the device then the presure from the same pump/powerhead (preferably with a regulator valve to prevent it from working too good and pushing all the media into your tank) pushes the water out the out-put tube back into your sump/tank. if you use one would run along side this on a seperate pump/powerhead or how ever you run your sump i dont use sumps so i will be using it in combination with my HOB since it has a super powerfull intake pump there are a few different ways to run it as long as you have decent water flow into and out of it it works


----------



## 65galhex

Can the pump/powerhead be too weak? I have a spare AC powerhead. It is the biggest model they make and when I bought it I didn't realize that they didn't make the filter attachment, so I just have it. It isn't being used for anything at the moment but if I can use it for this that'd be awesome.


----------



## TheSpaz13

So these are completely pressurized systems? It's a very interesting idea...kinda wanna try this on my small tank


----------



## 65galhex

TheSpaz13 said:


> So these are completely pressurized systems? It's a very interesting idea...kinda wanna try this on my small tank


Thats what I am saying


----------



## Hogdog

I've just made myself one but what type of sand do I need? It says in there sandblasting/silica sand but that's often coated with chemicals. The other one says bird cage sand...not sure if I can find that. What about stuff normally used for aquariums? Surely that would be the safest?

I've really got no idea what to buy.


----------



## Redruckus

yes it is a "Fully preasurized system"..yes the powerhead can be too weak you want it to be able to suspend all the particles it is better to have too strong with a regulator valve then too weak...as for the sand i would get a size specific(almost all the particels are about the same size) silica but what ever you can find(hardware/construction stores or a pool store may have what you are looking for) that all the particles are about the same size it doenst have trace elements/chemicals in it and isn't too big should work. you should always boil and rinse the sand very well be for you use it boil in a large pot for 5 mins stirring all the time then drain into a clean pillow case/equivlent filter device and run water thru it for a good hour or untill the water runs clear then its good to put in your tank. getting the preasure and marble difusement right it esential for it to work properly its realy hit and miss each system is different.


----------



## Hogdog

I actually just used some 'aquarium sand' from my LFS. It was an absolute rip of at £3.99 for a 3 kilo bag but I couldn't be bothered to keep driving around any more. At least I know it's safe to use in the tank and as it's the only thing I had to buy to make the filter so it's not too bad.

Some of the particles were small and got blasted out of the filter but it soon settled and there's plenty left in there doing the job.


----------

